# November 8, 2006: 4x4x4



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) b U B f L b r' U u2 b2 d' L' B2 L U2 B F R' L' d2 R' U' D' R2 U d' b F' r f u L' U' R' b2 U2 u B2 L' U
2) d' B2 d2 R r' u' B' L2 r2 f' b2 u D' R2 d2 L' b R2 F2 L2 l2 f U r L2 B' D2 b F' d D2 B2 u d2 R l2 D' l' U' D2
3) b L u B2 d2 f B2 D u2 r' f b2 R2 f2 B' u' B' R2 F B' R b d L' u2 L F u f' D' R u2 r' D2 b r2 F l' L F'
4) R2 l b r' d' B' R' L D f2 r2 U2 B2 L D2 d' r R2 f' d F2 U2 d' B2 U' b f' l2 L2 b L' B D' L2 b D' U R' f2 B'
5) B' u2 f2 d U f B R2 U L2 f2 b u' r' u2 d R l' D2 d' l f' R' L U' F U' f' U2 l2 R2 F2 u R2 l' D2 L2 d2 r' u2


----------

